# CRS pH levels



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

What are your thoughts on keeping low to medium grade CRS in a tank with pH between 5.5 and 6? 
kH also plays a factor but I'm sure that can be adjusted.

Let me know your thoughts
Thanks 
John


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest having a range between 6 - 7. You might start seeing nitrifying bacteria starting to destabilize at a PH of 5.5.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

